# How many tanks do you have?



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

Not sure if a similar thread is on here, but I was curious about how many tanks/types of fish/plants, etc you all have!!

As you can see by my signature, I've got a pitiful single tank atm - I miss my bigger tanks! (The most I had was 5 at once - the bigger 2 being a 72 gallon bow and a 125 gallon). 

So come clean!! What exactly have you got floating around?


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

got 3 atm, 55g (for sale) cichlids, 40g breeder heavy planted, 10g planted/fry growout...


trying to trade the 55 for a 29/14g biocube or SW setup.... planted need a UV and pressurized co2


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

I have two of them running, ones a 30gal beginners community tank, complete with pink clown puke gravel. The other is a 15gal biotope for my platies. 

I'm cycling the third one now, thought I might just buy hoji's if it's not sold by the time I convince the wife for a nice living room tank.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Well I started the day with the following
1 - 65gallon Long 
1 - 65gallon Tall
1 - 50gallon Long
1 - 40gallon Breeder
1 - 10gallon
1 - 5.5gallon

I caved today and allowed my MTS to take over and got another tank
1 - 23gallon Long

So as for tanks... too many.... LOL


----------



## dekstr (Oct 23, 2007)

Let's see:

2.5g planted tank-- no animals
5g planted tank--2 white cloud minnows
10g planted tank--6 celestial pearl danios and 12 bee shrimp
10g tank with 1 3" oranda gold fish and some floating plants
10g planted tank--30+ red cherry shrimp
10g planted tank--1 male betta, 2 guppies and a couple of red cherry shrimp
20g long planted tank--40+ sawbwa resplendens, 2 panda cories, 3 oto cats, 3 peppered cories
55g planted tank--18 rummynose tetra, 16 cardinal tetra, 9 emperor tetra, 2 SAE, 9 otos, 1 albino BN pleco, 6 pearl gouramies, 5 burmese border loaches, a few amano and red cherry shrimp, 19 pygmy cories and 6 bronze cories.

I'm cutting down the list though...


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

I've got 6 right now all mostly housing Central American cichlids. 

75 Gal
65 Gal long
33 Gal
20 Gal high
15 Gal
90 Gal at work


----------



## Windowlicka (Mar 5, 2008)

3 at the moment:

90g - African Malawi Cichlids (Mbuna)
65g - African Malawi Cichlids (Haps & Peacocks) - semi planted.
20g Long - African Tangyanikan Cichlids (Shellies & Chalinochromis)

The wife's currently interested in setting up a reef tank too; though I have a feeling it'll become a nice big FW species tank instead (either Frontosa's or Tropheus)... and once I get my a$$ in gear and start work on the basement!


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Is it sick that I have lost track?


----------



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

Katalyst said:


> Is it sick that I have lost track?


lmao!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

I have a 90 gal. that has a lot of Guppies and Red Cherry Shrimp in it.
A 38 gal. running; with 1 Pearl Gourami, 4 red Swordtails, 3 Ottos, and Red Cherry Shrimp in it.
Also I have a 15 gal. hospital/quarantine tank. 3 Dwarf Puffers are in there atm.

All tanks have plants in them. The 15 gal. has 4 plants still in the containers for quick retrival in case the tank is needed for hospitalization.


----------



## JamesG (Feb 27, 2007)

Fish room has a 75 mixed African cichlid, 15 gallon 'local' species tank, 3 20g, a ten gallon of different shrimp, two 15s with different apisto species (one with cacatu babies!). Finally my insanity will manifest itself at the edge of what is possible in a highrise.....drumroll.... a 220 will replace the 90 in my living/dining room. This is of course a summer project.


----------



## shooterKD (Mar 27, 2008)

At the moment, I've got a 29 gallon planted tank, housing an Abei Puffer. I've also got a 10 gallon guppy tank for my fiancee. The third tank is a 5 gallon snail breeder. I'm working on convincing the better half to let me setup a large, 50 gallon + Cichlid tank this summer...

Keep in mind, I've been outta the hobby for about 3 years and only back in for about 3 months!


----------



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

well jeez, I feel a little outnumbered...maybe it's time i set up another tank or two


----------



## moon (Mar 11, 2006)

Here's mine
125 Red shouldered Severums and Uaru
100 Altum Angels and Rams
65 Discus
65 Discus
50 Discus
40 Mollies
40 Pair of Nicaraguens with fry
30 Pair of Discus with fry
30 P. Teniatus and Fancy plecos
30 Inspector plecos
30 Young Uarus
30 Geophagus fry
20 Albino BN pair with fry
20 Long fin BN pleco with fry
15 L75 plecos
A few empty tanks waiting for fish
That's it for now


----------

